# The New 50mm - Samyang 50mm f/1.4 (T*1.5)



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 26, 2014)

The samples look pretty good to me. Question is how where they processed. Corner sharpness & price are also unknowns at this point.

http://www.samyang-europe.com/index.php/new-products/102-new-samyang-50-mm-t1-5-as-umc


----------

